# The Ox is getting there (1 Viewer)



## Olly Buckle (May 22, 2010)

But then what will happen?

Will he stop posting altogether so that he can stay at the magic number?
or.
He might start a user group exclusively for people with more than 10K posts,
or.
He might not get there at all because the desire to make that post a momentous one will stop him posting on anything trivial,
or.
The excitement of it all will be so great that his heart will give out and we never hear from him again,
or.
He will go for the 20 K in record time,
or ...

What do you think will happen on this momentous occasion?


----------



## Patrick (May 22, 2010)

He will declare himself Lord and Master of the Universe.


----------



## Tom (May 22, 2010)

He won't be backwards any more.

Just plain, straight forward Ox.

...and they're worrying about global warming...pshh.


----------



## Eiji Tunsinagi (May 22, 2010)

He'll transcend to a higher plane of existence that will reveal itself to him through the frameworks of the internet, taking him to a Valhalla-esque space where everyone that has ever acquired an obscene number of posting on an online forum goes... like, uhm... obviously.


----------



## moderan (May 22, 2010)

He'll up and move to Alaska and start posting links about science.


----------



## Gumby (May 22, 2010)

I think he will have reached Nirvana and everything will now make sense to him. He will never ask another question. He will now be Omniscient and will be the one to answer all questions, even before we ask them. He will no longer have to use a keyboard like the rest of us schmucks, as all he has to do is think the thought and it will appear in the post.  Oh, and we will not be able to look upon his avatar, as it will hurt our eyes with it's enlightenment, as we are truly unworthy.


----------



## Baron (May 22, 2010)

He'll go to Heaven where there'll be 40 heifers waiting to greet him.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 22, 2010)

He will transcend and become a transparent highball.


----------



## vangoghsear (May 22, 2010)

Gumby said:


> He will now be Omniscient and will be the one to answer all questions, even before we ask them...as we are truly unworthy.


 Didn't that happen at 5000 ?


----------



## Eiji Tunsinagi (May 22, 2010)

vangoghsear said:


> Didn't that happen at 5000 ?



Yeah, that's what I heard too.


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 22, 2010)

Maybe he will be born again as a newbie with zero posts on another forum if you are going to get mystical.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 22, 2010)

Will his warranty be up?


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 22, 2010)

A warrant be served more like.


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 22, 2010)

I say we do some programming and at 9,999 it stops counting forward.  And then after five posts we start rolling his odometer backwards.


----------



## moderan (May 22, 2010)

Olly Buckle said:


> Maybe he will be born again as a newbie with zero posts on another forum if you are going to get mystical.


Other forums won't have him. He's ours


----------



## SilverMoon (May 22, 2010)

Oh, OX, OX! Since the new management he can no longer use his inventive and graphic explicatives. He has replaced them with _bleep _this and _bleep _that. He's bleeped at me on two occassions so far. 

I think the honorable one will come back as Little Bow Bleep.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 22, 2010)

My guess would be, he'll morph with other high post members to form unholy alliances.


----------



## Baron (May 22, 2010)

lin said:


> My guess would be, he'll morph with other high post members to form unholy alliances.


 
You're not so far behind him.


----------



## moderan (May 22, 2010)

Baron said:


> You're not so far behind him.


 Umm...you're closer than Lin is


----------



## Patrick (May 22, 2010)

My post count rules you all. Quality over quantity. :lone:


----------



## ash somers (May 22, 2010)

well, if you hang out in the games forum like i do, you will never have this problem


----------



## Baron (May 22, 2010)

moderan said:


> Umm...you're closer than Lin is


 
Only because Lin's enforced rests from the site have been longer than mine.


----------



## moderan (May 22, 2010)

Baron said:


> Only because Lin's enforced rests from the site have been longer than mine.


 I admit that you have a point there. On the other hand, I have a pint here. I think I win


----------



## The Backward OX (May 22, 2010)

Look, you guys, I _just_ stumbled into this place by accident. I didn’t know forums from green cheese. All I wanted, in my twilight years, was to learn how to write. mammamaia got up my nose by telling me I was too old, and Mike C and biggles said if I didn’t have empathy I could forget it, and I got pissed off and thought I might fool around some anyway. 

I still can’t write.

*ahem* But if this site is drawing attention due to my presence *ahem* I think it behoves management to make the red carpet a bit softer. Like, for instance, give me the power to muzzle all teenagers, irrational women, and everyone who says your when they mean you’re.:wink:




mod, I have no desire to become another Hodge.

Olly, either of two of your prognostications might be closer to the mark than you realise.

Baron, stop giving me ideas. They’re bad for my heart.


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 22, 2010)

Well MammaMaia can . . . *ahem*  My vote is for you to keep plugging.


----------



## moderan (May 23, 2010)

> behoves


Gotcha again. Couldn't bring yourself to write "hooves", could you? *ducks* I'd be all for the last part. The second, well...let's not go there. We could just replace it with the Knights Who Say it's, or its, interchangeably.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 23, 2010)

Hey, Ox be hooves.
You think he ain't?


----------



## Like a Fox (May 23, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> Like, for instance, give me the power to muzzle all teenagers, irrational women, and everyone who says your when they mean you're.


Who would be left?


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 23, 2010)

you're mama?


----------



## moderan (May 23, 2010)

your kidding, right? Its funny.


----------



## Patrick (May 23, 2010)

NathanBrazil said:


> Well MammaMaia can . . . *ahem*  My vote is for you to keep plugging.


 

More like keep bugging.


----------



## moderan (May 24, 2010)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> More like keep bugging.


 Blogging. Keep _blogging_.


----------



## alanmt (May 24, 2010)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> My post count rules you all. Quality over quantity. :lone:



Do you really want me to dredge up certain sections of the randomness thread?  

Actually, your trapeze story was the very first work I critiqued here.


----------



## moderan (May 25, 2010)

Please don't.


----------



## KangTheMad (May 25, 2010)

Ox will be crowned King of Curmudgeons.


----------



## moderan (May 25, 2010)

Why would he deign to step down? He is already a curmudgeonly godling. Just ask him.


----------



## KangTheMad (May 25, 2010)

I meant King of Curmudgeon Gods.


----------

